# weird/hard/easy Scrambles



## Cerberus (May 3, 2008)

Hey guys,
I just came about a quite interessting scramble and want to share it with you, I am looking forward to see what you guys, exspecialy guys with old pochmann (don't know much about the others) say to this scramble and 
For top U and front F (for memo) the scramble goes to:
L' B U L2 F2 D' F U R' B' U2 L D2 F2 L2 F D R U' B D' B2 R F' D2 F'


----------



## ROOT (May 3, 2008)

wow i love this scramble, nonlucky but easy.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (May 3, 2008)

meh not THAT easy of a scramble really. I use old pochmann AS ALWAYS and i got 1:11.74 DNF with just 2 flipped edges on it. lol yeah i suck.


----------



## spdcbr (May 23, 2009)

L2 D2 R' D2 B2 R' D2 R D2 R U2 F2 R U R D2 R' F' R U' F2 R' U L U' 
Eheheehe...do a L' and R and you're ready to go!


----------



## Raffael (May 23, 2009)

Cerberus said:


> Hey guys,
> I just came about a quite interessting scramble and want to share it with you, I am looking forward to see what you guys, exspecialy guys with old pochmann (don't know much about the others) say to this scramble and
> For top U and front F (for memo) the scramble goes to:
> L' B U L2 F2 D' F U R' B' U2 L D2 F2 L2 F D R U' B D' B2 R F' D2 F'



I got a 3:40.04, which is quite fast for me.
I had four flipped edges (buffer UR, FL, FR and FD; I really need to learn a 4-flip-alg) and two flipped corners (buffer ULB and DRB).

Since M-slice moves are not my fastest and I use M' U M' U M' U M U2 M' U M' U M' U M', the four flipped edges took me approx. 20 secs


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 16, 2009)

I think I've found the perfect scramble

U2 B2 L' B U2 B' L' D' R2 B' D F2 U' B2 D2 B' R F2 D B D2 F2 U F2 R2 F' 


it's amazing with ANY method
on like ANY side
like, every cross or block is really nice


unfortunately, I was playing around with triangular francisco, and so I got a bad time on it, and thus 'wasted' it.


----------



## guitardude7241 (Aug 16, 2009)

There's already a scramble thread in the Intermediate section.


----------



## piemaster (Aug 26, 2009)

L' B2 L R B2 R F' B' L2 U2 B2 F D R2 F2 R' D R' D' R' U' D2 F' B' R 
swesome if you use roux.


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 26, 2009)

piemaster said:


> L' B2 L R B2 R F' B' L2 U2 B2 F D R2 F2 R' D R' D' R' U' D2 F' B' R
> swesome if you use roux.



Good luck at your SpeedBLD attempt.
4 pieces solved; it's borderline lucky.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 26, 2009)

4x4: D' F' L2 R2 U' Fw' F2 L' B L' R' B2 F R U' R Uw2 U' Rw2 R' D' U2 L' R Fw2 L B2 Fw2 F D R2 F Uw2 U R D R2 Fw2 F R I got this on CCT

3x3: U' L2 R2 D2 L2 R2 B2 L2 R2 F' R' U L2 R' D2 U2 L R' F2 B2 L' D' R B' U2 I did not get this on CCT


----------



## Novriil (Aug 26, 2009)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5799
That's the thread for this. Please don't make threads what already exist!


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 22, 2009)

pyraminx l' L R L' U R' B' L B R B L' R U' R' B L U R B' L' B U' L' U

Solution: R B' L R' l B'
Got 0.97 seconds first shot.

This was on speedcubing.com UWR's for pyra. This person must suck. Technically it doesn't belong there because it was lucky.



> 8.	3.69 seconds	Syoji Takamatsu	The scramble: l' L R L' U R' B' L B R B L' R U' R' B L U R B' L' B U' L' U
> It's easy
> My site	20061208


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 22, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> pyraminx l' L R L' U R' B' L B R B L' R U' R' B L U R B' L' B U' L' U
> 
> Solution: R B' L R' l B'
> Got 0.97 seconds first shot.
> ...



:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp This is the BLD section, so one would assume that it is for easy/etc Blindfold scrambles, not speedsolving. You already posted that in the speedsolving one, and a lot of us doubt the accountability of that.


----------

